# Gap fall 2008



## Christina983 (Jul 24, 2008)

does anyone know when the gaps fall collection will be online to buy or in stores? I saw a ad in August Glamour with this sweater that I just really want to have but its not out yet.


thanks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you see the Fall runway looks and holiday looks too?  If not, here they are.  

YouTube - William Sledd's Gap Fall 2008 Rundown

Major Bite: GAP Inc. Holiday Collection Preview.. «

(I see a jacket that I need).


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 24, 2008)

I hadnt seen that yet.. thanks!


----------

